# Katana and throwing stars



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We were traveling and my 18 year old found a few hundred bucks on the floor in Wendy's. Instead of a pink dress and new shoes she bought throwing stars and a sword. Now she is beating the hell out of a box from Captain Crunch scaring the neighbors. :twisted:

I am unsure of how to take this, a few years ago she had ribbons in her hair. 

Obama has really ****ed up our society.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Haha, my parents threw me in martial arts when I was 4 years old. 
Damn you Obama!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

In this day and age with how the worlds going, her having some skill and knowledge with weapons and fighting is nothing but a good thing. Untrained and unsupervised she could likely go down a darker path, but you getting her into classes with a good sensei who can teach her respect and discipline is one of the smartest moves you could make right now. Look around your area to see what styles and classes there are and go from there. There are tournament based martial arts and than there are practical defensive/offensive martial arts. I've studied both and have no need for fancy high kicks to score points. This is a dangerous world and practical goes much further.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> In this day and age with how the worlds going, her having some skill and knowledge with weapons and fighting is nothing but a good thing. Untrained and unsupervised she could likely go down a darker path, but you getting her into classes with a good sensei who can teach her respect and discipline is one of the smartest moves you could make right now. Look around your area to see what styles and classes there are and go from there. There are tournament based martial arts and than there are practical defensive/offensive martial arts. I've studied both and have no need for fancy high kicks to score points. This is a dangerous world and practical goes much further.


What Fuzzee Said, couldnt agree more.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Whoah, hold the phone. You found Money in McDonald's? People with Money go to Whataburger. This is indeed troubling news.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> In this day and age with how the worlds going, her having some skill and knowledge with weapons and fighting is nothing but a good thing. Untrained and unsupervised she could likely go down a darker path, but you getting her into classes with a good sensei who can teach her respect and discipline is one of the smartest moves you could make right now. Look around your area to see what styles and classes there are and go from there. There are tournament based martial arts and than there are practical defensive/offensive martial arts. I've studied both and have no need for fancy high kicks to score points. This is a dangerous world and practical goes much further.


vote this to, I suggest jujitsu or aikido...


----------

